# Help are the cockatiel parents feeding too much to the babies?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I got an important question. I know that when you handfeed the baby cockatiels we cannot overstretch the crop. However, the parent cockatiel seems to be feeding the baby cocktiel too much. The baby cockatiel crop seems over stretched!!! How do I know whether the parent over fed the babies?

Here are some pictures

This particular baby is only 9 days old


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

At this age the parents do stuff the chicks like little Thanksgiving turkeys. I think your chick is OK, and if I'm wrong someone will probably come along and say so.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I know that when you handfeed the baby cockatiels we cannot overstretch the crop.
-----------------------------------------

The crops on your babies look great. You can see thru the skin and there is a good mix of the food fed. When there is a problem the solids will settle to the bottom and fluid will be on top. it is this fluid that turns sour and weakens and stretches the crop tissue.

In regards to handfeeding, YES, a handfeeder can stretch the crop by overfeeding.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

thnx!!!! they are perfectly fine!!!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

It looks like mum and dad are doing a fantastic job raising this little one. Good luck and enjoy the journey


----------

